# Ok, Let's do it! (MARCH)



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's that time again....March TOTM contest!

Send in those fab tank shots so we can be all judgmental on them. LOL
I'm going to be flexable on time this month, no deadline date set as yet. I'll get back to on that. 

Happy Shooting!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Mines in YAY


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

in again here too


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Who else has joined and how many spots are there left. 

Just wondering  I have alreday sent both mine in so i dont have to worry about getting in


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The point is not to know who entered so there is no bias.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmm, I think I hear an echo, echo cho cho chooooo...
Same as POTM. Openings left. Giving til St. Patty's day to fill 'em.
(yay yay I know. I got too lazy to type today. LOL)


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is there anyyyyyy rules on quality?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea no cheating


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

hehe I might have to to beat some of these doods.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The picture must be of your own tank and preferably taken by you. You don't have to be a professional photographer but the pic should at least be clear enough to tell what we are looking at. MINOR photo editing is allowed (contrast or light adjustments where necessary) but no major PhotoShopping. If you send in a pic of a tank full of guppies that looks suspiciously like the Great Bearier Reef....it will be thrown out. LOL


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Buggy said:


> If you send in a pic of a tank full of guppies that looks suspiciously like the Great Bearier Reef....it will be thrown out. LOL


OMG you are too funny!
The real question is: Can you make the great barrier reef look like a guppy tank? That I would pay to see (well maybe not actually pay, but it would still be great to see).


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh boy, I still need 5 more entries and tomorrow is the deadline! Come on people, start shooting!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Clarrification of Rules*

There has been some misunderstanding about the rules of the contests. Apparently our former contest coordinator ran things a bit differently and I appologize if there has been any mix up. Let me clarify a couple of things here. I will later make a full list of rules and sticky it.

1. POTM does NOT have to be of YOUR OWN FISH but the picture must be taken by YOU. This is a contest judging photography skills so we want to see what you can do. Professional photographs bought, hired or copied will not be accepted. The only exception is if YOU are the professional photographer and you took the picture yourself. The one restriction to this rule is, you must have the owners permission to use and post a picture of someone elses property unless it is a public display. Please do not sneak a pic of your buddies awesome stingray and post it on here to win the contest without his/her permission.

2. TOTM is to showcase YOUR tank. The picture must be of your own tank, set up, decorated, stocked and maintained by you. You do NOT have to be the photographer for this one. Hire a pro if you like, just as long as the tank in the pic is yours. If you share a tank with a family member (brother, sister, cousin....) or if the tank is a "family project" that's OK, it's still co-owned by you.

If you have already submitted a pic according to the old rules, that is fine and I will run them. But starting with the April contests, let these new rules apply.

Thanks and Happy Snapping!

Buggy


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFL! my cell phones pretty grainy, as for Editing I have no clue how to really.

maybe its time to invest in a camera.

Edit: Thank you buggy, I did not know that... I thought POTM was of your fish ROFL.

and I think.. I could win one some month. you just wait...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bump.....Times running out and I still need 5 entries. Come on guys, don't fail me now!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Rita if I send you my camera to take a picture of your fish do you think that would count? I could call you and tell you when to click. That might work


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Old tank, Had it for a show betta Long ago, 29G all to its self <3


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, time is up and I only have 5 entries. Do you all want me to extend the deadline or just go ahead and let you vote on the 5 we have??? Up to you, let me know something.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i am ok with it being extended. I really don care


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

dont mind either, can vote now or wait for a bit still


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

*TOTM Contest*

I'm new and I'd like to know how to enter the contest.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi cherg, and welcome.
All you have to do is take a pic of your tank, upload it to photobucket, FF albums or another photo hosting site and copy the IMG code into a Private Messege and send it to me. I'll take it from there. 
Love to have you join us!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

doesn'tmatter to me.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I'll give it a couple of more days. If no one else enters by Sat. evening, I'll run it as is.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

WOOHOO, Almost there! Only 2 more openings! HURRY HURRY HURRY! Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

How does one view and vote on the tanks. I'm new and have no idea how it works.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

The voting hasn't actually been started yet. Once it is, you'll see a poll under TOTM (or POTM, if you want to vote for both), and it should be the newest post. The photos will be posted underneath and numbered, and then you vote for the number! Once the poll is put up I'm sure you'll figure it out very quickly. =)


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, just like Merf said. When I put up the poll, it will be listed in the POTM or TOTM board with a thread saying something like VOTE NOW (or similar, depending on how creative I want to be that day. lol). You will see the voting section at the top of the page and click on the number of the picture you want to vote for. You will see the pics, in order, under that area. The pictures are not posted in any particular order and no one but me and the person that sent it in knows who's pic is who's.

I will set a deadline for voting. The poll will automatically close on that date and you won't be able to vote after that. Within a couple of days after the poll closes, I will announce the winners, in ranking order: 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and honorable mention. First place gets a Winners certificate. 

This is the last chance you get to submit a pic for TOTM. I'll stop taking entries tonight and put the polls up tomorrow. So if anyone else wants in, I have 2 opening left. Even if you don't think you have a chance, enter anyway. You never know....everyone has a chance.


----------

